

Window's Phone app problem - mindstab
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/03/windows-phones-app-problem/

======
mindstab
So nothing surprising, iOS and Android us OpenGL while Windows phone uses
DirectX. It's just funny to note that Microsoft's APIs, once used for lock in
are now acting to cause lockout. Oh irony.

